# Mag Bases and Indicators



## Phil3 (Nov 28, 2011)

I find that my cheap Harbor Freight mag base with the articulating arms clumsy and never seems to be able to position the indicator where I want it.  Better solution?  I see these flexible arms and the two arm setup like Noga sells.  I have a few mag bases, but not sure if I can just get the arm part and use the base.  Recommendations or suggestions?  This is for use on a Southbend 9 lathe and a small 5 x 20 knee mill.  

Thanks,

- Phil


----------



## Pacer (Nov 29, 2011)

Me and a couple buddies use the Noga magnetic type mini one knob from CDCO at $19 for the plain base. We have about 6 of them between us and they have given no problems, in fact I love the things. Loosen the one knob and itll flop around most anywhere you want it, then re-tighten the knob. I cant have any luck with the flex arms either...

Look under measuring tools for*  ---Mini Magnetic base, one knob control, 6" reach*

http://cdcotools.com/


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 29, 2011)

If you guys are referring to the multi-segmented snake flex, forget the no name brands and forget a 1" or more AGD group II indicator. Starrett makes a good one, and it is plenty rigid for a test indicator. The two piece Noga are great. I'm all old fashioned and just use the clamp post style though.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 29, 2011)

I had one of the knock-offs, and found that if you took it apart and polished all the feedlines off the male end of the ball joint, it improved greatly. I gave it to a trainee, and after a couple of years, it required adjustment of the tension cable. Eventually the cable broke. I lost track and interest at that point.


----------



## brucer (Nov 29, 2011)

I use the old 2 post type, think mines a mitutoyo, i've had it so long i forgot..


----------



## Ed Hoc (Nov 29, 2011)

QUOTE=Pacer;34634] Noga magnetic type mini one knob from CDCO 
[/QUOTE]

I got mine a couple years back, I like it!  BUT, I got a feel for their full-size units, they had a fine adjuster that was the pits- lots of shake and rattle.   Stick with the small one,  unless you can examine the larger one before you buy it.  

I use the rigid stands for 1" dials, mostly for positioning my mill table.  I use a test indicator for dialing in on the lathe or mill.

Ed Hoc


----------



## Phil3 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like the Nogas, but wonder what people prefer.  Fine adjustment at base or up top near indicator.  And why?  

- Phil


----------

